# Uplink Activity for the Week of 8-15-7 ....



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

5759 TWCTS, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9469 INFO MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
 TO Tp 19 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9469 INFO MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9492 TESTA, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9492 TESTA, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w


379 CSNCH became available

805 RTV became available

8918 KRIS2 became available with a mapdown to 13

9421 DSCHD had a HD mapdown to 182 removed

9468 TESTB renamed VS/GF and became available

9469 INFO renamed MHD and became available

9487 TESTC renamed DISC and became available with a HD mapdown to 182

9488 TESTE renamed TLC and became available with a HD mapdown to 183

9489 TESTF renamed ANIML and became available with a HD mapdown to 184

9490 TESTG renamed SCIEN and became available with a HD mapdown to 193

Also some activity involving The Weather Channel app.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

And Thanks JohnH!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnH said:


> 9421 DSCHD had a HD mapdown to 182 added


Thanks, John... Should this part have read "removed" instead of added? Since I thought this mapdown was going to be taken away now that we have the regular Discover HD channel now.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

HDMe said:


> Thanks, John... Should this part have read "removed" instead of added? Since I thought this mapdown was going to be taken away now that we have the regular Discover HD channel now.


Yep, you are correct. Middle of the night thing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnH said:


> Yep, you are correct. Middle of the night thing.


I know the feeling.. I'm still awake since yesterday. All kinds of neat things happen after 24 hours of being awake.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I know the feeling.. I'm still awake since yesterday. All kinds of neat things happen after 24 hours of being awake.


LOL tell me about it. I have a 6 week old right now. I've been up since 3:30. :new_Eyecr


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

WOOHOO!! NEW HD SUFF!! Yum yum yum yum ... Thanks John. :grin:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Comcast SportsNet Chicago HD is a unexpected surprise. I'll have a few friends back in Chicago happy to hear that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I was a little late to work this morning because I stopped to check out the HD.
If I knew it was coming on at 3am I would have stayed up another hour. 

Thanks JohnH for the update and thanks E* for CSNCH and the other HD channels!

BTW: The Weather Channel may be a step closer to live on the 8's ... I'm not home to check but CNN's Interactive has been running on 200 for a while so it is possible.


----------



## Albie1200 (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone know why MHD and Vs did not get a mapdown channel along with the others?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Albie1200 said:


> Anyone know why MHD and Vs did not get a mapdown channel along with the others?


Mapdown is normally reserved for simulcasts, like NatGeo, HBO or ESPN.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Albie1200 said:


> Anyone know why MHD and Vs did not get a mapdown channel along with the others?


MHD is made up of 3 different source channels

Versus/Golf Channel is explained by the name.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks John!


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

RAD said:


> Comcast SportsNet Chicago HD is a unexpected surprise. I'll have a few friends back in Chicago happy to hear that.


Victory is mine!


----------



## Albie1200 (Dec 13, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Mapdown is normally reserved for simulcasts, like NatGeo, HBO or ESPN.


I thought about that at first, but HGTV and food got the mapdown and are not simulcast.


----------



## Albie1200 (Dec 13, 2006)

JohnH said:


> MHD is made up of 3 different source channels
> 
> Versus/Golf Channel is explained by the name.


I guess I thought they would put MHD among the MTV and VH1 channels. Same thoughts for VS.

I don't really care much as I usually enter 9400 on remote and scroll up through the HD channels before I resort to the SD stuff.

P.S. I was watching an old Mythbusters at lunch and it must have been up converted. Curious if the current run of new season was recorded in HD.


----------



## papayazz (Mar 26, 2007)

has anybody heard when they are going to bring TRAVEL CHANNEL,HBO WEST,SHOW WEST,CINIMAX WEST INTO THE hd WORLD???????


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Are the even any WEST HD channels? I guess for those without DVRs they would be nice but for those of us with DVRs they seem like a waste of bandwidth. We can always record the program whenever it is on. Time zones are no longer a problem.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The major premium channels have west feeds in HD. DVRs are nice, but the 2nd choice without forethought would be nice as well. I occasionally catch things on the SD west feeds because of timer conflicts or catching a program in progress on the east feed. It's better that waiting until later in the week or month for a refeed.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

VOOMs conversion to MPEG 4 partially complete:

219 DISH MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

229 DISH MOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5955 TST51, TST51 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5956 TST52, TST52 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5957 TST53, TST53 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5958 TST54, TST54 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5959 TST55, TST55 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5960 TST56, TST56 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9472 GLLRY MOVED FROM Tp 1 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9472 GLLRY MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9476 RUSH MOVED FROM Tp 1 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9476 RUSH MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9478 ULTRA MOVED FROM Tp 1 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9478 ULTRA MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9479 KNGFU MOVED FROM Tp 3 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9482 HDNWS MOVED FROM Tp 3 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9485 GAMEP MOVED FROM Tp 3 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 24 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

CHANGE COUNT 17

9470, 9471, 9474, 9480 and 9481 still listed on the 6000.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder if they should look any different. If I hadn't seen these uplink updates, I wouldn't have even thought to check this morning. A quick check, and I'm not sure I can tell a difference good or bad for the channels that have been converted.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is there a sign what was changed compression wise, JohnH ? Your last reports mentioned only move between transponders.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Is there a sign what was changed compression wise, JohnH ? Your last reports mentioned only move between transponders.


They may or may not really have gone to mpeg4 but they are gone from my 6000 using 61.5 dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you mean they change to that dreaded sign "For ViP Only" then it still MPEG-2.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, since there are 6 on one transponder, they are very likely MPEG4.


----------



## DonnieH (Jun 26, 2007)

Is there any word on the Greenville/Spartanburg/Asheville locals in HD?


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks John!


----------



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hawaii got screwed again...We have the same 8 or 9 HD channels the rest of the nation, except AK, had since forever. Anyone know when E* will start feeding HI more HD channels?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

g182237 said:


> Hawaii got screwed again...We have the same 8 or 9 HD channels the rest of the nation, except AK, had since forever. Anyone know when E* will start feeding HI more HD channels?


I could be wrong, but I was thinking the new MPEG4 service talked about for next year might have better coverage for AK and HI both. If I'm remembering correctly, it might not be too much longer before you can be back with the rest of the country and a full load of new channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As noted in another thread earlier this week (and in the main E-11 thread). When E-11 is placed into service ALL of the ConUS feeds at 110° will better reach Alaska and Hawaii and there will be less need to have a special 10 pack HD. At that point in time AK and HI subs should be able to get all the ConUS 110° HD and have 12 other HD channels that would normally be found only on 129° or 61.5° ---

E-11 was planned for later this year with an on air date in December, however it may be pushed back a couple of months. No exact launch date has been announced.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Well, since there are 6 on one transponder, they are very likely MPEG4.


There is tables of HD channels compiled and sorted by compression type.
http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1054437&postcount=19


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

367 FOXW MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

379 CSNCH MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

JohnH said:


> Well, since there are 6 on one transponder, they are very likely MPEG4.


How many mpeg2 HD channels are/were there per transponder. Just trying to figure out how much space E* gets by moving voom tp mpeg4.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nataraj said:


> How many mpeg2 HD channels are/were there per transponder. Just trying to figure out how much space E* gets by moving voom tp mpeg4.


Would you mind find this ?
http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1054437&highlight=h.264#post1054437


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nataraj said:


> How many mpeg2 HD channels are/were there per transponder. Just trying to figure out how much space E* gets by moving voom tp mpeg4.


E* generally only put three MPEG2 HD channels per transponder. E* has been able to put six MPEG4 HD channels on a transponder. Basically, you're looking at a doubling of channels. Since there appear to be nine channels in MPEG2 that will move to MPEG4 that is room for nine more MPEG4 HD channels.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Shouldn't that be 18 at mpeg 4? If 3 transponders are cleared, at 6 per, that's 18.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

pdxsam said:


> Shouldn't that be 18 at mpeg 4? If 3 transponders are cleared, at 6 per, that's 18.


You are apparently forgetting that the converted channels still take space, just half as much as before. With all 15 VOOM channels being converted, there would be room for 15 more, but 6 have already been added, so we are back to the nine James mentioned.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnH said:


> You are apparently forgetting that the converted channels still take space, just half as much as before. With all 15 VOOM channels being converted, there would be room for 15 more, but 6 have already been added, so we are back to the nine James mentioned.


You can't count the 6 that were added last week against the 15 gained by converting Voom... because those 6 were added before Voom was converted.

So... once Voom converts there would be room for 9 more, at least. Keep in mind that this is not the limit of Dish's bandwidth. They still have more available bandwidth even before converting the rest of the Vooms.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Based on P Smith's data, the other six are already converted. Converting the 9 creates room for 9 more channels. E* has room for more channels on other transponders, but the question was "out how much space E* gets by moving voom tp mpeg4."


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

HDMe said:


> You can't count the 6 that were added last week against the 15 gained by converting Voom... because those 6 were added before Voom was converted.


Okay, but beware. At 61.5 I might decide to take away the temporary Tp you are using for the VOOMs which were converted last week.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

JohnH said:


> You are apparently forgetting that the converted channels still take space, just half as much as before. With all 15 VOOM channels being converted, there would be room for 15 more, but 6 have already been added, so we are back to the nine James mentioned.


Ahhh gotcha... I read it as 3 transponders being cleared.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Okay, but beware. At 61.5 I might decide to take away the temporary Tp you are using for the VOOMs which were converted last week.


No problem. E* will get two more transponders soon enough when the FCC approves the transfer from SkyAngel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnH said:


> Okay, but beware. At 61.5 I might decide to take away the temporary Tp you are using for the VOOMs which were converted last week.


Now that's a different answer 

I guess what I'm saying is... Stating that Dish has bandwidth for HD does not always equate to them using it for HD... so as you say, that particular transponder could be used for something else. But for the moment, it is a "free" one to count as bandwidth.. but you are right, we don't know what they will stick there and it doesn't have to be HD at all.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> No problem. E* will get two more transponders soon enough when the FCC approves the transfer from SkyAngel.


Wonder what facility they have planned to make use of those Tps, some of which EchoStar 3 and/or EchoStar 12 cannot make use of?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I suspect one of the new satellites will be going to 61.5° to replace E3 as soon as possible. I don't expect E12 to leave that location. E12 can handle 13 transponders (1-21 odd and the 23/24 STA transponders). E3 was designed to handle all 32 transponders but has had multiple failures.

In the unlikely event that the FCC pulls the STA that will cost E* the use of 23/24. With the transfer from SkyAngel E* is gaining the use of 25/32. Pretty much a wash until E3 fails further and 25 or 32 becomes unusable since E* already has use of 26 through 31 (although satellite failure prevents full use).

Everything that is active on E3 is coming from an E* uplink ... they just have to drop the SkyAngel service and add whatever they want to put there (once the FCC approves).

And as noted ... I don't expect it will be too long before E3 is replaced and all 30 transponders that will be licensed to E* plus the 2 STA transponders are put back into play.

Note for lurkers: STA is Special Temporary Authority - E* does not hold a license to transponders 23 and 24 but has received an STA to be able to use them. This STA is renewed every few months.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

367 FOXW MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

What is keeping E* from using the spot beams on E12?



James Long said:


> I suspect one of the new satellites will be going to 61.5° to replace E3 as soon as possible. I don't expect E12 to leave that location. E12 can handle 13 transponders (1-21 odd and the 23/24 STA transponders). E3 was designed to handle all 32 transponders but has had multiple failures.
> 
> In the unlikely event that the FCC pulls the STA that will cost E* the use of 23/24. With the transfer from SkyAngel E* is gaining the use of 25/32. Pretty much a wash until E3 fails further and 25 or 32 becomes unusable since E* already has use of 26 through 31 (although satellite failure prevents full use).
> 
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stephen J said:


> What is keeping E* from using the spot beams on E12?


Uplink centers and need. The way the spotbeams are set up, E* would need to build an uplink center in one city for each pair of markets they want to serve. For example, to use the spots serving Detroit and the spots serving Chicago they would need an uplink center in Chicago (which they happen to have). If they wanted to reuse a transponder for a spot for Atlanta they would need to build an uplink in Atlanta ... the same for a spot for New York. To fully use E12's spotbeams E* needs more uplinks.

At the moment they don't need the spots. Perhaps if the need increases they will build the necessary uplinks, but I'm not expecting that soon.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

364 FOXRM MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w


----------

